

Discovery uses virus to boil water three times faster - cshepherd
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/mar/26/new-discovery-uses-virus-to-boil-water-three-times-faster

======
dalke
How is this different than, say, [http://www.nature.com/news/how-to-boil-
water-without-bubbles...](http://www.nature.com/news/how-to-boil-water-
without-bubbles-1.11400) ("How to boil water without bubbles: Coating helps
hot metal hang onto protective vapour layer that prevents explosive boiling")

Well, other than the obvious. I mean, it seems like I've heard several reports
of this sort. How real are they? Are the proposed industrial uses part of the
generic language used to justify most research, or will this one actually have
near-term practical use?

